# Ostsee/Timmendorfer Strand/Wo u. wann angeln?



## guifri (26. Juli 2003)

hi,

bin ab 23.08. für 14 Tage am Timmendorfer Strand. Da zu der Zeit ja extrem viele Urlauber in der Gegend sind, stellt sich mir die Frage, wann und wo man in der Gegend gut angeln und ggfls. auch fangen kann?

Wegen der vielen Touris bieten sich wahrscheinlich die späteren Abendstunden an? 

Braucht man einen zusätzlichen Schein?

Fragen über Fragen  

gruß

guido


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (26. Juli 2003)

Moin Guido,

das Angeln an diesem Küstenabschnitt ist leider nicht sehr erfolgreich.
Du hast noch die größten Chancen von den Hochseebrücken in Tdf. und Scharbeutz.
Ich habe schon öfter da geangelt und es war gerade zu dieser Jahreszeit immer sehr nervig, da auch nachts viele Menschen auf den Brücken sind und das Angeln erschweren.

Fangen kannst du eventuell Aale, Platte und kleine Dorsche.
Meerforellen habe ich im Sommer noch nicht angetroffen.
Es gibt bei den Gerätehändlern vor Ort einen Angelführer (ca. 6 EUR)den ich dir empfehlen kann.

Du benötigst zum Fischen im Meer den Jahresfischereischein.Wenn du so einen nicht hast, kannst du dir eine 40 - tägige Urlauberkarte besorgen.
Weitere Infos findest du hier : http://www.lsfv-sh.de/


Grüße Stephan


----------



## guifri (26. Juli 2003)

danke stephan...

ich hab´s befürchtet..den blauen schein hab ich natürlich, ich habe auch noch den traveschein...

sieht so aus, als müsste ich mir abends ein stilles plätzchen in travemünde suchen oder geht um die zeit da auch nichts?

wahrscheinlich werde ich mir in neustadt auch mal so ein führerscheinfreies boot mieten, aber damit kann ich nur tagsüber raus, so dass ich befürchte, dass das auch nicht sher erfolgreich wird...

würde mich auf jeden fall interessieren, ob noch andere hier sind, die erfahrungen mit der lübecker oder neustädter bucht haben?


----------



## Bellyboatangler (27. Juli 2003)

Solltest ansonsten auch in niendorf dein Glück versuchen. Am besten vor der Hafeneinfahrt.
Nur zur Zeit ist da auch nicht vuiel los mit Fisch. Wasser ist einfach zu warm


----------



## guifri (27. Juli 2003)

@christian

hafenausfahrt niendorf? beginnt da nicht direkt der strand und ist im sommer auch völlig überlaufen?

gruß

guido


----------



## Bellyboatangler (27. Juli 2003)

Sollst ja dort angeln, wenn die Badegäste weg sind!


----------



## guifri (27. Juli 2003)

:m ja nee is klar...

aber das gemeine volk liebt es ja, abends noch im hafen rumzuschlendern...

#w :s :a :s :a :


----------



## Bellyboatangler (27. Juli 2003)

ab 22:00 beißen die Aale und die Touris sind weg!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (28. Juli 2003)

Hi Guido,

wenn du ein Boot in Neustadt mietest, dann sehen deine Chancen doch nicht so schlecht aus, einen Fisch zu haken.

Empfehlen kann ich dir die Untiefentonne vor Pelzerhaken (Gelb - Schwarz) da kann man im Sommer schön auf ca 14 - 16 m ankern und Heringe und Dorsche fangen.(Ankerball nicht vergessen)

Nicht schlecht ist auch die Kante hinter (seeseitig) der Ansteuerungstonne Neustadt.Ist die letzte große, die nicht Rot oder Grün  ist eher  ... hmmm ich glaub orange.!?!

Auf jeden Fall nicht zu verfehlen.
Allerdings nur bei gutem !!!!!!!!!
Wetter und achte auf den Schiffsverkehr.Gerade die Jungs ((und Mädels) von der Küstenwache "gallopieren gerne mit AK" in ihren Stall.
... und wenn sie aus Norden kommen, gibts ne herrliche Kreuzsee, die für jedes kleine Boot gefährlich ist.
Also aufpassen.Nimm auch alle deine notwendigen Papiere mit - die Entenpolizei macht gerade bei schönem Wetter gerne mal eine Bootspartie - )))
Normalerweise bekommst du eine komplette Ausrüstung von den Verleihern (Seekarte, Schwimmweste usw.) ich würde dir allerdings empfehlen, dir eine eigene Seekarte im höchstauflösendem Maßstab zu besorgen.
.. und ein Echolot mitzumieten, kostet zwar ein bißchen mehr aber ist ungemein hilfreich.

Alle Stellen mit 18 - 20 m Wassertiefe oder mehr sind zu dieser Jahreszeit eigentlich gut.
Allerdings gibt es noch eine Senke, die man erreicht, wenn man mit dem Boot die Fahrrinne bis zur vorletzten Tonne fährt und dann hart Backbord ( nach links) Richtung Pelzerhaken auf die Hochseebrücke zu.
Schlepp hier mal normale Wobbler durch (Rapala Deep - Down, Magnum 14 cm sinking,Mann´s Strecht 14 ` oder ähnliches) und Dorsch ist fast garantiert. 
Wenn du den ersten Dorsch erwischt hast - pilken max. 40 gr. ich fische meistens 28 gr. Stingsild in gold oder Green Highländer.

Achte aber auf die Netze (rote Fahnen), sonst wird es teuer.

Solltest du dennoch netzbedingt an Köderschwund leiden, schreib auf, welche Köder du verloren hast und melde dich bei den Neustädter Fischern - oder besser noch, frage Kalle von Kalles Angelshop um Hilfe. Dann siehst du mit Glück die Jungs wieder.
Auf keinen Fall solltest du die Netze bergen, zumindest nicht komplett,da verstehen die "Profis" keinen Spass.
Wenn du beim hochziehen an deinen Köder kommst - O.K. ansonsten abreißen und hoffen.
Boote kannst du bei Kalle oder direkt am Hafen in Neustadt mieten.Welche besser sind, kann ich nicht beurteilen - ich habe ein eigenes Boot.



Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir behilflich sein.

Schönen Urlaub, Petri Heil und schreib mal wie es war.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## guifri (29. Juli 2003)

@stephan

danke für die tipps

werde mitte september dann mal schreiben, was es gegeben hat


----------



## Netfire (10. November 2004)

*AW: Ostsee/Timmendorfer Strand/Wo u. wann angeln?*

Hi Leute, da ich neu bin und mich kein stueck hier aus kenne versuche ich hier einfach mal anzusetzen. Ich hab das Wort Pelzerhaken gehoert und bin hellhoerig geworden da sich fuer mich bald eine gelegenheit bietet meine montagen ins salziege Meer zu schmeißen. 

Nun wollte ich wissen ob sich in pelzerhaken gut in der Brandung (um diese Jahreszeit und ob ich da chancen auf schöe platte habe, und auch auf dorsche) angeln läßt, und dann wollte ich auch wissen ob man da auch was ordentliches mit umfunktionierten Karpfenruten (3.60m 2.5IBS) fangen kann ich wuerde da einfach ne nachläufer montage (1 Haken) mit 80g ran klemmen und ausholen. Ich frage mich nur ob ich weit genug komme. Ich frage nu nach Karpfenruten weil ich zwar ne Brandungsrute zu hause stehn habe aber die performance nicht ausschoepfen kann (4.20m 80g bis 200g), weil ich nicht der stärkste bin und mir              (nach nem tip vom angler, der nur Karpfenruten im meer fischt)  die meisst weniger starren spitzen von karpfenruten entgegekommen würden. Also fuer berssere wurfeigenschaften und mehr kontrolle.

-Weiter wollte ich wissen ob es in Pelzerhaken einen Angelladen gibt wo man wattis und Zubehör bekommen kann (ich hatte gehofft nich bis nach Neustadt zu müssen).

- Dann wollte ich noch wissen ob man in Pelzerhaken (schleswig-holstein) noch eine andere bescheinigung außer den Sportfischerscheinbrauch um im meer zu angeln (wie se in Mecklenburg Vorpommern üblich ist).



Danke schon im vorwege und Gruß @ all!!!


Ich will nen platte ham


----------



## Pilkkönig (11. November 2004)

*AW: Ostsee/Timmendorfer Strand/Wo u. wann angeln?*

Mich haben sie das letzte mal kontroliert . Ich habe auf 5 m geangelt und nicht schlecht gefangen .Ich würde die Boote direkt am Hafen nehmen da sie größer sind. 
Gruß Pilkkönig


----------



## Svenbo (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ostsee/Timmendorfer Strand/Wo u. wann angeln?*

Moin Moin#h!
Wollte kurz versuchen den Thread (kurzzeitig) wieder zu aktivieren. Bin am WE am Timmendorfer Strand (Niendorf) und wollte auch die Spinnrute schwingen bzw. mit Fetzen den Hornhechten nachstellen. Falls jemand auch am WE dort ist, gerne ne :m! Da bin ich von Donnerstag bis Samstag.


----------



## ZanderSeifi (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ostsee/Timmendorfer Strand/Wo u. wann angeln?*

War letzte woche da Urlaub machen.  Hatte mir Di wattis und schein geholt (kalle) und habe bei strömenden regen von der seebrücke geangelt. Konnte viele plattis fangen und nen klein dorsch. Leider konnt ich sehen das ein fischer nen netz ca 1, 5km lang dicht am ufer liegen hatte. Da hab ich gar nicht erst auf hornis probiert.


----------

